

Texting-Enabled Raspberry-Pi-Powered Espresso Machine - rdb
http://blog.zipwhip.com/2013/06/18/zipwhip-text-enabling-of-the-delonghi-magnifica-espresso-machine/

======
andor
This is my Raspberry Pi-powered espresso machine dashboard:

[http://zentrale1.com/~an/coffee/](http://zentrale1.com/~an/coffee/)

I use this with an iPad standing next to the machine to check that the
temperature is okay before pulling a shot. The temperature controller is
implemented with an Arduino board.

~~~
gose1
Nice, here is the current progress of my Silvia / PID monitoring:
[http://i.imgur.com/mis4L.png](http://i.imgur.com/mis4L.png).

I'm using Arduino + TC4 shield for PID and interfacing w/ thermocouples, SSR,
and opto-isolators (for front panel switch sensing). Serial to RasPi to web
sockets for the frontend.

------
Qerub
Their power hookup looks a bit dangerous:

[http://zipwhip.files.wordpress.com/2013/02/raspiblog2.jpg](http://zipwhip.files.wordpress.com/2013/02/raspiblog2.jpg)

~~~
davefp
Yeah, that should be sheathed. Let's hope no-one texts for a coffee and starts
a fire instead!

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
Agree, at least put a bit of heat-shrink tubing on that. Though, I'll admit to
having done worse.

------
dfc
Would have been so much cooler if it supported HTCPCP:
[https://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2324.txt](https://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2324.txt)

------
eik3_de
Perfectly executed. But for home use I would have just screwed an RC servo
motor on the front to press the button :)

------
reefab
It was looking pretty good until that last picture.

That mains wiring is plain unsafe and almost criminal...

------
_fs
Admit it, you just needed an excuse for the company to buy a nice espresso
machine for the office :)

~~~
stephengillie
And ~20-40 hours of hardware hacking.

------
Proleps
Nice, but what happens if two people text the machine at the same time :P

~~~
bionsuba
I'd assume it would work just like a printer que.

~~~
stephengillie
I'd assume it works just like pressing a button while the coffemaker's brewing
a cup. You'll probably have to resend the text.

------
fennecfoxen
<snob mode="coffee" seriousness="a little">

You call _that_ an espresso machine? And I suppose you're filling it with
Starbucks beans.

</snob>

~~~
lostlogin
Yeah - I feel the same. Looked at my hand-me-down Rancilio Silvia and wondered
about the set up. A text to turn it on and prime the boiler would be great and
very useful for my late morning weekend coffees. I love this machine, with 2x
$40 services it has run for about 15 years, a minimum of 2 coffees per day.

------
beshrkayali
Trying to sign up for ZipWhip, I got this:
[http://d.pr/i/IEr3](http://d.pr/i/IEr3)

~~~
zipwhipjames
Feel free to send us an email @ support@zipwhip.com with the number you are
trying to register and we can get it sorted out. We are publishing better
error handling for the bug you encountered this afternoon. -james @ zipwhip

------
dedene
Does anyone know if this sort of hack also exist / is possible for a Philips
Senseo machine?

~~~
snom380
I don't see why not, but you would need a machine with a built in pod
dispenser to make coffee "unattended" The machine in the article grinds coffee
beans.

------
tashbarg
What do I have to text to make a mug appear?

~~~
ergofon
yea, good point - what if we have many people in the office and everyone is
using his own cup ? :)

pic recognition + robot arm ?

